# PIzza Sticks



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 2, 2004)

K my little tiny store in our village makes these AWESOME pizza sticks but for the life of me I can not duplicate the dough....any ideas on a recipe that will me light and doughy kind of.  I've tried a pretzel dough but that didn't work...same with a bread dough...to dry.  Need one that is moist when cooked?


----------



## Alix (Jun 2, 2004)

Tanis, do you have a bagel recipe? Try that...boil the dough and then bake it. That should get you what you are looking for.


----------



## MJ (Jun 2, 2004)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> K my little tiny store in our village makes these AWESOME pizza sticks but for the life of me I can not duplicate the dough....any ideas on a recipe that will me light and doughy kind of.  I've tried a pretzel dough but that didn't work...same with a bread dough...to dry.  Need one that is moist when cooked?



 Pizza dough is basicly bread dough. Use high protien flour.
 Maybe you could try adding some sugar (1-2tbl) into your yeast mix?
 How about putting some oregano in the dough mix?
 Maybe make them A little larger, and don't turn the oven up to much.
 You could put A bowl of water in your oven also, so you get steam in your oven
 I use olive oil. Not A good extra virgin because in can overpower the flavor. Maybe you could add honey also? 
 What is your basic recipe?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 3, 2004)

Alix......The bagel idea wouldn't be bad but I think it may be to heavy for what I'm trying for.  It's so hard to explain the type I'm looking for.....soft, moist....

MJ.....what a bought a buns dough.....I almost think that will be to dry too....what's the difference in a sourdough and regular dough?


----------



## MJ (Jun 3, 2004)

Tancowgirl,
I never did sourdough before. You have to mix sugar,yeast, flour, and water to make A pancake like batter. Then, leave it sit on the table for 3 days or something. The yeast really gets A goin' Turbo-charged or something?
 Try this website for bread recipes, and about anything else. I'ts kinda hard to navigate though.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/cgibin/start/ahome/main.html


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks MJ I'll get on that tomorrow morning, for tonight I have to pick my boy up from soccer....thanks


----------

